# Bail Spring for a Browning Reel?



## GoneFish'n (Dec 5, 2003)

Where would I have the best luck at getting a new bail spring for my Browning SDX-eight surf spinning reel?

Any advice would be appreciated.


----------



## SurfFsher (Mar 18, 2004)

I've been impressed with Queens Creek Company. Their web site is [email protected]


----------



## ribs54 (Mar 27, 2004)

when i click on the link it brings up my e-mail is that right or is it supose to be a website


----------



## Digger (Jan 4, 2000)

SurfFsher posted the email address to contact for parts inquiries.
Here is the website. www.queenscreek.com
If anybody knows where to get the part they do.


----------



## ribs54 (Mar 27, 2004)

thanks pretty good site


----------



## SurfFsher (Mar 18, 2004)

That was the email address. You can contact them that way or call about reel parts at (804) 725 3889. I bellieve someone already gave you the web site: www.queenscreek.com. Sorry, I should have sent you that, too.
I believe BasssPro catalogs sometimes advertise a reel repair service.
Hope this helps. 
surFsher


----------



## RoryGoggin (Jan 6, 2005)

*I just spoke with Ocean's East II and...*

they said to call BPS - they are about the only Browning distributor left to his knowledge. Hope that helps.


----------

